# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Not able to post!!

## kannanr03

Hi,
I am new user. I could post the introductory posts and other formal things, but not the post with my problem on new users listing or other topics.
Please help me out with this, if there is any real problem going on with the server.
Thanks in advance

----------


## arlu1201

What error are you getting?

----------


## kannanr03

When I proceed with SUBMIT NEW THREAD, after loading for few minutes, it shows - THE WEBPAGE IS NOT AVAILABLE. What can I do now?

----------


## arlu1201

Are you trying to attach something?  Or are you including a URL in your thread?

----------


## kannanr03

Yes..  I wanted to attach an image file

----------


## arlu1201

Try this - When you are attaching the image, you will see some text in brackets like this [URL] at the beginning of your link and [/URL] at the end of your link.  Just insert an additional space after the [URL]  and that should help you attach the file.

----------


## kannanr03

I tried even without any attachment or special characters..Still I have the same problem.."webpage not available".. Disappointed :Frown:

----------


## arlu1201

Ok, while i get the tech team to sort out your problem, why dont you post your question here?  I will move it to a new thread for you.

Just mention the forum where you want to post it.

----------


## kannanr03

Here is my problem. My goal is to find out the balance of Budget for Projects say A, B, C when allotted for persons X, Y, Z, U, V (selection can be in any order). The allotment of projects has to be selected from a list which I have created using data validation.

Here is my problem to be solved:
When the project A is allotted to persons  X, Y, U & V, I must get the balance as shown in the figure, but not as 90, 80, 85 & 75 respectively. 

Actually, this is just a sample of my real problem and due to this difficulty, I have got struck. It may be simple for many experts. Solve this please..Thanks in advance.. :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

That's weird.  

Actually why do you want to attach the jpg?  Attach the sample excel file itself.

Were you not able to type in the same window like how you posted post 9?

----------


## kannanr03

I have attached the excel file now. Actually I am not able to type in the post where I attached the jpg file.

Here is my problem to be solved:
When the project A is allotted to persons  X, Y, U & V, I must get the balance as shown in the figure, but not as 90, 80, 85 & 75 respectively. 

Actually, this is just a sample of my real problem and due to this difficulty, I have got struck. It may be simple for many experts. Solve this please..Thanks in advance.. :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

I see you've started a new thread with the attachment, so there's no need to move the request from this thread to its own.

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, i had moved the post and created a new thread, when i found that kannan has created the thread already.  So i deleted the one i created.

----------


## kannanr03

@paul and @arlu... Thanks guys for your attention.  :Smilie:

----------

